# Prayers Please



## dreamlandnh (May 21, 2009)

Please take a moment and stop and pray for Linda and her family.


----------



## Diana (May 21, 2009)

Linda and family are in my prayers and througths. I know that Linda is not doing really well now and she believes very strongly in the power of prayer so if we all said a little on for them I know that it would mean so much to her.










[SIZE=24pt]Love ya Linda[/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (May 21, 2009)

Prayers for Linda and her family being lifted up!


----------



## bcody (May 21, 2009)

Sending prayers to Linda and her family.


----------



## Bozley (May 21, 2009)

Linda is surrounded by her family right now. God, please give them strength.

My thoughts and prayers are with them.

Sue


----------



## Barbie (May 21, 2009)

Continuing prayers for Linda and her family.

Barbie


----------



## kaykay (May 21, 2009)

Sending more prayers to Linda

Kay


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 21, 2009)

Prayers to them always. This is so heartbreaking. I'm so sad.......


----------



## CyndiM (May 21, 2009)

Adding my prayers to the others. And I will go lite a candle here at home and at the web site.


----------



## barnbum (May 21, 2009)

Prayers for strength.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 21, 2009)

Never left her, she is always in my heart, my prayers, my light...thank you for the update.


----------



## HGFarm (May 21, 2009)

Prayers said for Linda and her family from AZ!!!! I think about her every day, and this is so sad!!

WE LOVE YOU LINDA!!!!


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (May 21, 2009)

Sending prayers for the whole family to help ease them through this.


----------



## AngieA (May 21, 2009)

Linda...you are always in my prayers.........


----------



## h2t99 (May 21, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 21, 2009)

Dear Lord please hear this prayer and heal Linda in the name of Jesus, draw strength to Linda from all of her friends and family and comfort her Lord. Shower her Lord with your love and caring.

Amen


----------



## Boss Mare (May 21, 2009)

Oh yes!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 21, 2009)

continued prayers to all for sure.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (May 21, 2009)

Thank you God, for letting us have her as long as you did...she was one in a million...maybe more!

Love you, Linda.............


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 21, 2009)

past tence gatorbait? Is she gone?

God Bless you Linda and your famly. I love you.......


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2009)

Sending prayers


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (May 21, 2009)

Special Prayers and Strength for you and your Family ......Linda we are all thinking and Praying for all of you! Kathy & Bob Mihalko


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 21, 2009)

Adding my prayers for Paul, Linda and the kids.

Jodi


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 21, 2009)

Prayers to Linda and her family.

Carol


----------



## qtrrae (May 21, 2009)

Continued Prayers for Linda and her family!


----------



## Marylou (May 21, 2009)

Prayers to Linda and her family.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 22, 2009)

Prayers going up for Linda and her family


----------



## Amoreminiatures (May 22, 2009)

Keeping you in our heart and prayers Linda & Paul and the girls ~ Surrounding your family with love & hope

Janice & Dominick Silvio

Amore' Miniatures & Shetland Ponies


----------



## Bozley (May 22, 2009)

I just spoke to Paul. Linda is not conscious but she is still with us.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh. Such a great family. God please take care of all of them.

Thank you for the update Sue. It's sure going to be a sad Best family benefit horseshow next week.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 22, 2009)

Prayers have been going up all along, and continue to, for Linda and her family. I don't know her except through this Forum, but have recogized her as one who dearly loves her family and her horses, and who has a warm heart.....the world should have more like her....

Margo


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 22, 2009)

My thoughts are with Linda and Family.


----------



## DrivinTime (May 22, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Linda and family. And hugs, lots of hugs.


----------



## Christina_M (May 22, 2009)

I'm praying for Linda and her family. Lots of love and hugs!


----------



## Davie (May 22, 2009)

Linda you know our prayers are heard and they are extremely powerful. As I go to GOD in Special Prayer for you today, peace and GOD speed and may we compete in another driving class again one day.

Dear Precious Heavenly Father, please hear our prayers for Linda and her family. We know she is tired and weak, her family fatigued. Please Lord your protective halo is so needed around Linda and her family. You heard our prayer the other day and gave Linda a beautiful day at the beach with wonderful friends and a release from her pain. Please hear our collective prayers now as Linda lingers between this earthly home and the home that you have prepared for us when our jouney is complete.

Lord we selfishly want our precious friend to stay with those of us who are still bound to this home on Earth, to complete her mission--to brighten our days, to make us laugh, and remind us to enjoy every day to the fullest but it may be that her mission here on earth is winding to a close. We know that she has fought the best fight to rid her body of the disease that resides within and her earthly body is frail and tired. Please Lord if it is your will, allow this wonderful lady to stay with us a little longer, I know she still has a task to do.

You alway prepare us from the moment of our first breath to take that last breath that will take us home to set at your feet where we will be made healthy and whole again. Please Lord if it is your wish for Linda to make that journey to you wonderful new home, please allow her to travel swiftly and peacefully. We, who are left here on Earth will greave with sad heart but help us to understand her journey was complete and her new mission with you will begin.

Please Lord, take your loving grace and comfort and surround all of us who know and love this wonderful women, wife, mother, sister, aunt, precious friend and fierce competitor and help her and her family wether it be to allow her to stay earth bound with us or to allow her to earn her wings and become a new star in your heavenly celestial body--to tell her that her fight is won and she is free to fly home. Please help stem my flow of tears as I present my prayer to you as I know you and only you are in control. Help us to remember that you alway walk beside us and when our burden become too great the single set of footprints in the sand are yours as we are held in your loving arms. Every battle is in your hand to fight.

Please give us all peace AMEN


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 22, 2009)

Amen Davie. Thank you so much for that.


----------



## sfmini (May 22, 2009)

I have been thinking of her daily, I am so sorry to hear this, and hope that what ever happens that the pain will ease for her.


----------



## Barbie (May 22, 2009)

Amen

Barbie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 22, 2009)

Amen, and prayers continuing.

Corinne


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2009)

With tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat, sending prayers for Linda and her family.


----------



## coopermini (May 22, 2009)

Just a quick update. Gaylene talked with Paul a few minutes ago. Linda is still with them but keeps drifting off to sleep. I assume partly from pain meds. I believe Lindas sister was trying to get a flight in.

Mark


----------



## HGFarm (May 22, 2009)

Even if she can't respond, she can still hear!! So I am glad her family is there with her. I am just so saddened..........


----------



## [email protected] River (May 22, 2009)

More thoughts and prayers coming their way..... May god bless them.....


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2009)

Prayers for Linda and her family, from both Harvey and myself!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 22, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to Linda and her family...she has been a tremendous help to me over the years on the forum...very, very special person...

Liz R.


----------



## Candleliteranch (May 22, 2009)

Many prayers for Linda and her family


----------



## barnbum (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, Mark. I needed an update. Last night in the barn I groomed and played with horses and sent prayers.

I have always loved seeing Linda and Courtney at Horsehead shows....

I just feel so sad.

But, we just have to somehow trust our Lord knows what He's doing.


----------



## Mercysmom (May 22, 2009)

Oh, this is heartbreaking.... Linda left me a message on my phone a few weeks ago and I called back twice but did not hear from her... she was so proud of Fred's first baby...

Love you, Linda...please stay strong.

Prayers for her, Paul and her family...

Denise


----------



## Charlene (May 22, 2009)

my prayers for linda and paul and for a peaceful, swift journey. as my dear, sweet gary told me many times, this won't be good-bye, it will be "see ya later!".

we need to rejoice in linda's life and in the knowledge that she will be with God, watching over family and friends.

i wish i could have known her better.


----------



## barnbum (May 22, 2009)

> we need to rejoice in linda's life and in the knowledge that she will be with God, watching over family and friends.


----------



## targetsmom (May 22, 2009)

Sending my prayers to Linda and family....

Mary


----------



## REO (May 22, 2009)

Bless them all, Linda and her family. My heart aches for them. My thoughts and prayers go out to her and all who love her.


----------



## Marnie (May 22, 2009)

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## bfogg (May 22, 2009)

Paul called last night and told me how Linda kept stretching her arms up as tho trying to reach something.








We know who she was reaching to.

darn darn darn this is so hard.





I had not even heard of pancreatic cancer until Larry and now I know of 4 other people with it???????

Why does this have to take the good ones.......I know not ours to question.

Sending love and light.

Bonnie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 22, 2009)

Linda you are in my thoughts and prayers. Dear Lord hold Linda close to you ease her pain. Please Lord give her strength to fight. Our Faith is in you Lord to protect this good woman in her time of need. Touch her Lord with your loving hands. In the name of Jesus.

Amen


----------



## barnbum (May 22, 2009)

> Paul called last night and told me how Linda kept stretching her arms up as tho trying to reach something. We know who she was reaching to.
> 
> Why does this have to take the good ones.......I know not ours to question.


I know. I know. I know.

I feel like we're waiting with them, too.


----------



## CyndiM (May 22, 2009)

Davie that prayer is beautiful. AMEN

((((HUGS)))) to Linda, Paul and the rest of her family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 22, 2009)

This is brutal. I can't imagine being in their shoes. My husbands Dad passed of this same cancer 33 years ago. what the heck? Why can't they find a cure for this? I feel so bad for them I can't stand it.


----------



## sedeh (May 23, 2009)

Prayers for Linda and her family.



ray


----------



## Mercysmom (May 23, 2009)

CyndiM said:


> Davie that prayer is beautiful. AMEN
> ((((HUGS)))) to Linda, Paul and the rest of her family.


Beautiful prayer....

My uncle passed of pancreatic cancer combined with colon cancer in March 2005... that side of the family has cancers of all types - my mom is the only one left...

Linda had told me (last year at Area One at Horseheads) that in Germany, people with this cancer can live for 15 years...what is the US doing wrong that we cannot achieve that rate?!












Denise


----------



## redwoodsong (May 23, 2009)

Continued prayers of love and support for Linda and her family. May they be surrounded by close friends and family, and may they find the strength they need.

love to you all,

Patty


----------



## Diana (May 23, 2009)

Sending all the prayers and thoughts for Linda and family right now. Linda WE all love you so much.


----------



## bcody (May 23, 2009)

Continued prayers for Linda and Family.


----------



## Christina_M (May 23, 2009)

I'm still praying for Linda and her family. Linda and family we love you!

Davie that prayer is beautiful. AMEN






((((HUGS)))) to Linda, Paul and the rest of her family.


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (May 23, 2009)

Any new word about Linda???

We are thinking about her and what a GREAT friend she has been to us





PRAYERS


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 23, 2009)

I have not heard any news.

Sending prayers for Linda and Family.


----------



## Bozley (May 23, 2009)

I haven't heard anything either. I don't want to call too much and be a pest. I am sure they are getting tons of calls every day and it must be hard for Paul to have to tell each one the same thing.

Continued prayers for the Best Family.

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 23, 2009)

God bless them. I just can't imagine....... Tons of prayers go out to them.


----------



## Mercysmom (May 23, 2009)

Bozley said:


> I haven't heard anything either. I don't want to call too much and be a pest. I am sure they are getting tons of calls every day and it must be hard for Paul to have to tell each one the same thing.
> Continued prayers for the Best Family.
> 
> Sue


I agree... I have played Linda's recent phone message to me over and over... so good to hear her voice but so sad to hear that she sounds ill...if miracles can happen, I am still praying that one can happen at this moment. My horses just loved her and Courtney's visits (especially Freedom, who adores Courtney).

Please, God....





Denise


----------



## Robin1 (May 23, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Linda, Paul, and family.

May peace be with them.








Robin


----------



## bluetaterbaby (May 23, 2009)

My prayers are there for Linda and her family. May God continue to surround them with His love and bring healing and peace to Linda.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## coopermini (May 23, 2009)

Gaylene talked with Courtney tonight for a while. Not much change for Linda since yesterday as I understood it. Lindas sister did fly in and is there for a few days. Courtney and Gaylene talked horse stuff for a while.

Mark


----------

